# Johnny Depp - Premiere of Walt Disney Pictures' 'The Lone Ranger' at Disney California Adventure Park in Anaheim - June 22,2013 (149x)



## Mandalorianer (23 Juni 2013)

​


----------



## szavy (23 Juni 2013)

:WOW: :WOW:

Thanks for Johnny and Armie! Super pics! :thx:


----------



## Alea (23 Juni 2013)

Wow , vielen Dank Gollum für die Bilderflut


----------



## tinacris (23 Juni 2013)

Great pics! :WOW:
Thank you so much! :thumbup:


----------



## Dana k silva (23 Juni 2013)

Thanks for Johnny!


----------



## MichelleRenee (24 Juni 2013)

Johnny looks handsome. Many thanks Gollum!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (30 Juni 2013)

großartig, danke für die tollen pics


----------



## baby12 (5 Juli 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## AIDA (6 Juli 2013)

Thanks for Johnny! :thumbup:


----------

